# Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise????



## scr2000 (Jan 3, 2000)

I was driving on the highway about 70mph and suddenly just lost power, blinking CEL, and when i slowed and then gave it a little gas had very rough idle and acceleration. My first guess was coil packs. I wasn't far from home so I just kinda limped home. When I got home i turned the car off and let it sit. about 10 minutes later i started it up and it ran for shiznit. REALLY bad idle, like it was missing. Checked it with a ghetto (non-licensed) VAGtool and see "random multiple misfires" and also misfires from each cylinder. My harness is all crapped up, has been pretty bad for a while so I can't see why that would just suddenly go. The scary part is I think I heard something kinda clank or clack when I start it back up. God I hope it's not a valve or something super expensive. My question is... when coilpacks go, is it a sudden failure? And would this clanky/clackity noise i heard be related at all? THANKS!


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

The start noice could be the starter. Check there first. re: noise.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

Pull all of the coil packs and pull the plugs. Plug condition should give you an idea of what is going on. 
Really hard to diagnose noises over the Internet...but mechanical clanks or clacks are usually not a good sign








Edit: Here's some really good pics of various Spak plug conditions:
http://www.centuryperformance.com/spark2.asp
Hopefully you do not find something like thsi:










_Modified by Chickenman35 at 5:28 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

yes packs go suddenly and cause the codes that you threw, before you jump to conclusions i would pull the plugs, if you dropped a valve your spark plug will show it, get new plugs, packs and tape up your harness. I did each wire individually w/ electrical tape then together w/ friction


----------



## scr2000 (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (the awesome)*

Thanks. I'm gonna grab some new packs at the local stealership during lunch today. Drove the beater truck into work today with it's sickening 9 miles/gallon fuel efficiency. Anyway, I will also give the plugs a gander. I'm praying that something internal didn't let go. What sort of bill could one expect to pay for a new valve (provided nothing else got seriously dinged up inside)?


----------



## scr2000 (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

Since I am the original owner, only have 55K miles on the car this should be covered by the powertrain warranty (if it's a bad valve) right???


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

In reply to the warranty thing.. It would be covered if you bought it from a VW dealership and have the Certified Pre-Owned warranty. I would just bring it to them if you still have the warranty, won't cost you a dime


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (Ronisonce)*

Could be a skipped t-belt........


----------



## scr2000 (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (Ronisonce)*

pretty sure it's no dice on the warranty. i bought this car back in jan of 2002. it was the 00's and 01's that had the 10yr/100,000mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## scr2000 (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

my worst fear has been realized. spark plug from #1 cylinder was bent and dinged up. somthing internal broke


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

Really sorry to hear, man. Definitely check the timing belt.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

Funny I've got that same issue but my timing belt was replaced some 10K miles ago. And oh my car is above the 100K warranty. 
Other than the timing belt, can the coil packs cause the nasty clanking noise? or could the turbo be the cause of that?


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (TDELTA)*

Coil packs have absolutely no moving parts inside them. The only noise they can make is a (usually faint) ticking noise, if the arc is shorting through air straight to ground.
An imbalanced turbo (usually caused by foreign material or the compressor/turbine housings contacting the blades), on the other hand, can make all sorts of strange and interesting noises.


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (psychlow)*








Sorry to hear about your car. Its not unheard of that timing belts go at 60k miles. Rare, but not unheard of. Your gonna have to check the timing belt, then look into the internals. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (Dubhaus Tuning)*

if the timing belt went that early i would try to contact VW its under the time that they recomend replacing the t-belt. they might be willing to help you i know they have for other people


----------



## VAG_Porkchop (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (scr2000)*

BKR 7E plugs solve the coil pack problem.. put em on about a year havent blown a coil scince...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Can a bad coil pack make nasty clanking noise???? (VAG_Porkchop)*

Its not a timing belt guys, his car STILL RUNS. It wouldn't be running if the belt was off.
Also, I HAVE heard banging / clacking noises from a dead coilpack, but only because the engine shakes enough running on 3 cylinders to cause some downpipes /whatever to rattle around. 
The only thing left to do at this point is find out if you are covered under powertrain warantee and if not either start repairing it yourself or find a competent shop.


----------

